# PTO issues



## jtheodore (Sep 12, 2012)

I have a 16 horsepower gravely walk behind. As soon as I am gay just the PTO the engine start running sluggish and backfires. Anyone have any ideas for me?


----------



## jtheodore (Sep 12, 2012)

PTO engages but when i switch to high or low gear it bogs the engine


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Sounds like a fuel delivery issue. Maybe a stuck float.


----------



## Richard-tx (Jan 30, 2011)

It almost sounds like the front PTO safety switch or wiring may be at fault. Also check the front PTO mechanism. I have seen them loosen up over time and that will cause the switch to not engage properly.

If you are certain that the issue is not electrical, then I would look at the carb. It could need a cleaning.

What engine is on your tractor? Briggs Vanguard? Kohler? Something else?


----------

